# Shifa vs Foundation



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

HI,GUYS CAN ANY BODY GUIDE ME WHICH COLLEGE IS BEST SHIFA OR FOUNDATION?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ most ppl will tell u shifa .... u really need to post questions like this in the Pakistan medical schools forum, not here...


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

the best medical college is one in which u get in#happy


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> the best medical college is one in which u get in#happy


haha totally agree


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i met some shifa students today and they told me foundation is better! can i please get some views


----------



## student (Sep 28, 2010)

when is the result of foundation coming?


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

foundations result is on its site.you can check it.
i have a question?
i have seen foundations faculty .they all have mbbs passed(which i come to know are thier 06/07 graduates.is it true.
if true then whats that?
then is it better to take in uhs affiliated medical college then being taught by students.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i think no one over here knows anything about foundation!!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ yeah ... i hadnt even heard of foundation medical college till a while back.... and when i ask anyone about it people they scratch ther head,lol ... its not a well known college across pakistan..


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i didnt ask about who knows it i want to know about faculty,curriculum etc

according to my research there is no difference between fumc and shifa!! what are other peoples views

there were more people in foundations test than shifas and foundations test took place in every major city of pakistan! how can anyone say its not known


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> there were more people in foundations test than shifas and foundations test took place in every major city of pakistan! how can anyone say its not known


I dont know... but it honestly isnt .. many ppl know about shifa, some even mention frontier ... but those are the only 2 good private colleges heard of in that region... atleast in khi ... maybe its known in lahore and other places.. 

all the same ask its students how it is if no one here knows about it .... they can probably judge it best .. if ther happy with the faculty and everything than you shoulld go.. like you said it doesnt matter where you do your mbbs from but on your own hard work..


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

actually shifa and frontier both are much older than it thats why more people know about them.
if you take a look at foundation university at 4icu.org it is much more better than shifa and frontier colleges having no rank and only due to affiliation eith bahria...as bahria is their shoulder.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

qaisar1214 said:


> actually shifa and frontier both are much older than it thats why more people know about them.
> if you take a look at foundation university at 4icu.org it is much more better than shifa and frontier colleges having no rank and only due to affiliation eith bahria...as bahria is their shoulder.


ya ive heard the same!!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

qaisar1214 said:


> actually shifa and frontier both are much older than it thats why more people know about them.
> if you take a look at foundation university at 4icu.org it is much more better than shifa and frontier colleges having no rank and only due to affiliation eith bahria...as bahria is their shoulder.


lol, i honestly dont know how good or bad foundation medical is.. but dont make any judgement based on what it says on that site... its info isnt correct .. AKU is the number 1 uni in the country and its at 7 on the site below szabist and 3rd class unis like karachi university even ... and Dow university of health sciences is at no 40 when its should make the top 10 easily... ther are many many other errors .... GIK is even wayy lower than it should be in reality.. these ranking are totally wrong..


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

now lets make a ranking by yourself and your research and experience.
go on.


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

private ranks.
aku
amc
fumc and fmc
cmh lahore
fmh lahore
shifa
iimc
sheikh zayad
lmdc..etc in one line.
hows that.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

qaisar1214 said:


> private ranks.
> aku
> amc
> fumc and fmc
> ...


seems good enough


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

qaisar1214 said:


> now lets make a ranking by yourself and your research and experience.
> go on.


obviously i cant do that ... its just when 2nd rate universities like Szabist in which ppl with DDD can get in, are ranked over AKU and Dow... and even GIK,IBA,Bharia and foundation for that matter .. common sense should prevail ... 

P.S ..u dont have to be rude.. i dont have anything against you.. its just these rankings are wrong and im pointing that out... u shouldnt base stuff of these rankings.. ther really messed up..


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> obviously i cant do that ... its just when 2nd rate universities like Szabist in which ppl with DDD can get in, are ranked over AKU and Dow... and even GIK,IBA,Bharia and foundation for that matter .. common sense should prevail ...
> 
> P.S ..u dont have to be rude.. i dont have anything against you.. its just these rankings are wrong and im pointing that out... u shouldnt base stuff of these rankings.. ther really messed up..


dude seriously i know someone who got into shifa with 3Cs! rankings are not made on just one thing only hundreds of different aspects are taken into account


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> obviously i cant do that ... its just when 2nd rate universities like Szabist in which ppl with DDD can get in, are ranked over AKU and Dow... and even GIK,IBA,Bharia and foundation for that matter .. common sense should prevail ...
> 
> P.S ..u dont have to be rude.. i dont have anything against you.. its just these rankings are wrong and im pointing that out... u shouldnt base stuff of these rankings.. ther really messed up..


yes you are right.
there are no such rankings.
quality of a doctor is based on doctor's hardwork intelligence and luck.
oh sorry for that ,i was not rude.
it looks like in a sense of being rude.


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

but foundation is far better than shifa!


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

qaisar1214 said:


> yes you are right.
> there are no such rankings.
> quality of a doctor is based on doctor's hardwork intelligence and luck.
> oh sorry for that ,i was not rude.
> it looks like in a sense of being rude.


I think the international ranking should be like this, only then people on this forum will agree


SHIFAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HARVARD MEDICAL
JOHN HOPKINS
CAMBRIDGE MEDICAL 
UPENN MEDICAL








AKU.....etc


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> dude seriously i know someone who got into shifa with 3Cs! rankings are not made on just one thing only hundreds of different aspects are taken into account


u can get into some of of szabist programs with EEE, i know the uni its in khi, it isnt a good uni at all and they've ranked it above AKU,GIK and Dow on that site..



oh yes i forgot .. shifa has the most C and D graders in the world! ..lol #rofl


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> oh yes i forgot .. shifa has the most C and D graders in the world! ..lol #rofl


No no , please dnt say that, it has the most A* students in the world, that is the reason why it is above harvard in the international rankings, although it has a small place but its A* students land in US resiencies the most, aint i RIGHT ???


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

qaisar1214 said:


> hey dude you are misleaded.
> it is in karachi ,islamabad ,larrkana , dubai.
> may be it is above aku due to dubai campus larkana campus r islamabad campus.


lol, dude trust me... szabist cannot be ranked over AKU .. its a 2nd rate business school and its students arent nearly as gifted as in AKU... ppl who dont get into IBA or lums (and IBA has alot of seats btw) ..go to szabist..just about anyone can get into it.. its minimum requirement is 3 passes .. these ranking are marginally more accurate as they're of HEC ... but even these rankings are 6/7 yrs outdated.. Ranking of Universities

^ got to the bottom.. to the ranking list..



usman1231 said:


> No no , please dnt say that, it has the most A* students in the world, that is the reason why it is above harvard in the international rankings, although it has a small place but its A* students land in US resiencies the most, aint i RIGHT ???


well it was through your posts and infinite wisdom that we learnt of overwhelming number of C and D graders in shifa in the first place.. i guess u were wrong then..


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> well it was through your posts and infinite wisdom that we learnt of overwhelming number of C and D graders in shifa in the first place.. i guess u were wrong then..


I was being IRONIC


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm having to edit way too many posts here. You guys need to review the forum rules and stick to them or some posts may just get deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd pick Foundation. Because whenever I pass it I see a Mercedes CLS500. #cool


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

usman1231 said:


> I think the international ranking should be like this, only then people on this forum will agree
> 
> 
> SHIFAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


It's Johns Hopkins (Spell it properly), and seems about right. =P


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> Its Johns Hopkins (Spell it properly), and seems about right. =P


 It's "It's" not Its.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

saadfaiz92 said:


> I'd pick Foundation. Because whenever I pass it I see a Mercedes CLS500. #cool




TTTTTRUE THAAAT MAAN!!!! :happy:


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> I'd pick Foundation. Because whenever I pass it I see a Mercedes CLS500. #cool


Is it the one in Black ?


----------

